#ubuntu-on-air 2013-03-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-03-19
<dholbach> good morning
<obounaim> Hello everybody
<obounaim> Who is responsible for the ubuntuonair.com web page ?
<jono> everyone, please reload the ubuntu on air page to see the video
<czajkowski> aloha
<philipballew> here!
<jono> philipballew, can you see us
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, hey hey
<philipballew> yes, I can see you jono
<jono> any topics for discussion today?
<GitWeb> Q: Will any changes be made to ensure that the community contributors feel like they are being treated more fairly?
<czajkowski> GitWeb: can you give us an example?
<czajkowski> please
<GitWeb> It seems like the Canonical crowd especially those on the councils have tried to dispell that their is a problem
<SergioMeneses> GitWeb, I dont think so
<GitWeb> not covering up
<GitWeb> just acting like the people who have raised issues are the problem in the community not the way things were handled
<GitWeb> Example: The people who are deriding Ubuntu, saying that "Ubuntu has a community problem" are the same people that don't show up for local Ubuntu events, don't bother to get to know Ubuntu contributors, Ubuntu's culture, and generally never gave a flying leap about Ubuntu in the first place except perhaps where it intersected with their pet project - page clicks. Are you an Ubuntu Advocate? Please do me a favour and tune them o
<AlanBell> hi all
<elfy> hi AlanBell
<k1l_> :)
<SergioMeneses> GitWeb, you're right and this is a common problem, sadly
<SergioMeneses> but the important thing here is that all we still work on our communities
<GitWeb> SergioMeneses: Exactly and we should not tune people out!
<pleia2> +1
<SergioMeneses> brb phone!
<pleia2> (I'm Elizabeth btw :))
<k1l_> i think the "not so good planned" announcments were adressed? (i came late)
<bkerensa> pleia2: There are only about three or four people involved
<bkerensa> pleia2: the problem is that a formed contributor is owner of the team and acts like he is lead but really is not involved in the team and this slows down getting new contributors onboarded
<bkerensa> former*
<bkerensa> pleia2: also we have to get permission from mdke who is inactive in Ubuntu so thats slow
<k1l_> another point i would like to throw in is: can we include some "community team" (whatever that should be) in the announcment or new feature process. because i think the privacy issue with the amazon-lense announcment could have been adressed with some peer-review
<p4blod4v> hello from Uruguay.. I agree with k1l_
<bkerensa> merge proposals are not stacking up.... They are handled just as quickly as normal package MP's
<bkerensa> the problem is the lack of merge proposals
<pleia2> because no one knows how :) what branch? how to do MP? what format are docs written in?
<YoBoY> it's easy to say we can participate, but learning mallard or docbook t'sis hard. Have they tried to transfert the system doc texts on some pads to lower the participation for the beginners and write the missing parts?
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> I do not think the onboarding doc is a problem its just as well written as any other team https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/Organization
<p4blod4v> seems that a witheboard is needed for the hangout?
<p4blod4v> witheboard*
<bkerensa> the problem is we do not have any MP's because people do not know to write doc or work with bzr
<bkerensa> we should do a big push next global jam for doc work
<pleia2> :)
<bkerensa> I think it would be nice for jbicha or me to do a tutorial on working with docs
<bkerensa> much like the dev hangouts
<pleia2> you! :D
<bkerensa> jono: how about the certs?
<bkerensa> pleia2: I should not have volunteered myself actually
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> oh dear
<bkerensa> :s(
<bkerensa> ok
<elfy> bkerensa: you'll learn as you get older ;)
<bkerensa> elfy: ikr
<bkerensa> Example Cert Mozilla has: http://cl.ly/image/3x29052v1m2J
<bkerensa> ^
 * SergioMeneses is back
<bkerensa> czajkowski: so Mozilla does it for exceptional contributors.... But yeah like pleia2 has said
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, \o... nice certificate
<bkerensa> Ok ttyl jono rrnwexec pleia2 SergioMeneses AlanBell czajkowski you guys rock!
<k1l_> some like peer-review from the community
<elfy> as far as FC is concerned it would surely be good to know we're going to get hit by a whole slew 'of no'  threads
<elfy> we're almost always on the backfoot
<k1l_> that was clear, thanks, jono
<czajkowski> elfy: same as all the governance boards
<elfy> indeed
<czajkowski> hopefully going forward there will be less of these occurances
<elfy> so - the idea would be for CC to let other councils know?
<bkerensa> pleia2: so jeremy just informed me he is stepping down from doc team
<bkerensa> just a heads up
<bkerensa> =/
<pleia2> yeah, he did mention that during the meeting
<pleia2> said he'd stick around to help with onboarding though
<bkerensa> good good
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Well maybe I can work with him more to get this done and improve this situation some
<bkerensa> and hopefully we can find a good person who loves doing doc to help handle reviews
<bkerensa> pleia2: you also got a egg
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> my email is out there to him, so I"m trying to help too, we should make sure we get everyone on the same page
<BobJonkman1> OT: Can you publish the .ics link to the OnAir calendar?
<SergioMeneses> see you guys!
<jono> thanks everyone!
<elfy> thanks
<p4blod4v> Thanks
<benvantende_> ok thanks
<k1l_> bb
<jerry_> yes i can see you
<jerry_> i can seeyou
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-03-20
<dholbach> good morning
<sebsebseb> hi
<ronswift> yes
<ronswift> I can see you on the video feed
<ronswift> I am viewing the video feed via #ubuntu-on-air
<ronswift> What is the Google+ group
<k1l_> its just a video. they wont read here now :)
<ronswift> Why not build a notice in the software update system about end of support
<ronswift> thanks for letting me know.
<rrnwexec> greetings everyone, I'm hosting the session in 3 minutes
<rrnwexec> it will likely be in a Hangout, rather than On Air though.
<rrnwexec> if you'l like to be on the Hangout, i'll post a link shortly. setting up the channel now.
<ronswift> ok
<rrnwexec> almost :)
<rrnwexec> for those of you waiting the G+ is verifying that I'm real. should only take a moment
<rrnwexec> in the meantime, if you have questions related to Ubuntu community teams, please ask in the channel like this:
<rrnwexec> QUESTION: I have a question
<ronswift> QUESTION: With the change in the release schedule for non-LT releases is it possible to notify users of end of support in the update process
<rrnwexec> ok, the Hangout is setup. will be live soon
<rrnwexec> if you would like to be in the Hangout, please private message me here and I will bring you in
<eps> So, ubuntuonair.com advertises an event that doesn't exist, you sent out a promotional tweet inviting people to view something that isn't happening, and those of us who aren't G+ members are excluded?
<rrnwexec> hang on ;)
<rrnwexec> we had an issue with getting an op for the channel today.
<rrnwexec> apologies for that
<rrnwexec> we'll continue in IRC though for people who don't or can't get into G+
<rrnwexec> ronswift: That's a good question. My guess is that it is possible, but I don't think the code is there yet.
<rrnwexec> no one has opted into the Hangout yet. are there any other community team related questions?
<ronswift> Question:What are other LOCO doing to virtualize their meetings
<rrnwexec> ronswift: It seems a Hangouts are what some are trying. Most still use IRC though
<ronswift> Are there anyother opensource products that provide video, whiteboard, etc
<rrnwexec> personally, I'm more excited about WebRTC, which will open up this idea beyong G+
<rrnwexec> good question. we should begin looking for some. my guess is that they are out there, but not to the extent that G+ has integrated. it will take some work from dev's to reach that.
<rrnwexec> once again, apologies we're not On Air.
<ronswift> I am looking at OpenMeetings but it is buggy
<rrnwexec> we intend to make this a weekly meeting for the next few weeks, then assess demand
<rrnwexec> if the demand is high, we'll keep weekly, otherwise we'll go every two weeks
<rrnwexec> and i suspect as word gets out, we'll have a lot more participants. this one was short notice.
<ronswift> I am a new LOCO leader and I could benefit from weekly sessions
<rrnwexec> that's great. this session will be good for you then.
<rrnwexec> which loco?
<drc> Not to belabor the point, but demand would be higher if it actually worked...we're now 1/3 thru the nominal aloted time and nothing.  Some of us actually have other things to do than just sit here, waiting.
<ronswift> Maryland USA
<rrnwexec> sorry drc. this will be all smooth by the next one.
<rrnwexec> any other questions? otherwise I'm going to end the session
<ronswift> quit
<ronswift> exit
<rrnwexec> ok friends, that's a wrap for this one. we'll be back next Wednesday, same time. thanks again for coming and apologies for the mix up. please feel free to ping me in email if you have any loco-related questions
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-03-21
<dholbach> good morning
<linuxdude> ui5Dec2010
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-03-22
<dholbach> good morning
<tim___> is ubuntu on air now?
<IdleOne> !schedule
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> http://is.gd/OWD4uc
<Guest27265> hi
<tim___> is ubuntu sdk a stand alone application?
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-03-17
<dholbach> good morning
<funface> dholbach, Morning
<funface> funface, Did you get that report I asked for?
<funface> dholbach, *
<dholbach> funface, eh? which report?
<funface> dholbach, For work. Will you be coming into the office today?
<dholbach> Could you be a bit more specific?
<funface> dholbach, Have you spoken to kevin?
<dholbach> funface, which Kevin? About what?
<funface> about the report. Seriously, will you be coming into the office today?
<dholbach> I'm in no mood to be trolled today, so either you start being more specific or you just leave it - thanks
<funface> dholbach,  okay sorry; it was trolling.
<dholbach> ...
<funface> dholbach, I figure everyone knows a kevin
<funface> but its not so obvious of a name like john
<funface> to raise suspicion
<jose> funface: no trolling on this channel again, please
<funface> jose, Sure; no problem :)
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-03-18
<belkinsa> No Q&A today?
<belkinsa> Oh, I see now.
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-03-19
<dholbach> good morning
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Ubuntu Engineering Live! - Speakers: mhall119
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/19/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<mhall119> summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/
<mhall119> summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/popey/meetings/
<mhall119> if anybody has a question they want to ask, ask it here starting with "QUESTION"
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/EmailClient
<DanChapman_onair> :-D
<mhall119> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/
<mhall119> http://summit.ubuntu.com/appdevweek-1403/
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-03-20
<dholbach> good morning
<dkessel> Morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey dkessel
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-03-21
<dholbach> good morning
<dkessel> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi dkessel
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-03-22
<jose> hey guys! who's here for the update?
<toddc> I
<jose> o/
<nhaines> I'm even here for the update.
<toddc> hi nhaines
<nhaines> toddc: hiya  :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: LoCo Teams Update - Speakers: jose, philipballew, nhaines, PabloRubianes
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/22/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<jose> QUESTION: What is cheese?
<nhaines> Yay, that was fun.  :)
<jose> for sure!
<toddc> thank you !!
<PabloRubianes> thanks
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-03-17
<balloons> we are live!
<mhall119> if you didn't see the video on ubuntuonair.com, refresh the page and it should be there now
<mhall119> sorry about the technical difficulties
<mhall119> and if you have any questions, ask them here starting with QUESTION
<balloons> feel free to ask questions here
<mhall119> if you have any questions, ask them here starting with QUESTION
<alex02012> why are the ubuntuphones just sold in flash sales?
<ahayzen> 1 hour earlier this week? ... damn DST lol
<balloons> ahayzen, yea.. we're all confused
<beardofomens> QUESTION: canonical push updates for ubuntu to all phones everywhere forever? so a year from now an ubuntu phone will still get new versions? is this a requirement for a carrier to do ubuntu that they permit it?
<bendyone> when are you going to have 4g
<balloons> hello everyone, feel free to ask your questions here
<jnxd> Somehow the live streaming does not work on the very OS this Q&A is for :( Does anyone have a solution?
<balloons> jnxd, is it still not working for you? We had some ssl config issues, but should be fixed now?
<balloons> jnxd, if you still can't see video, try http://youtu.be/wBc5S1PBU1A
<jnxd> It's probably due to the flash/html5 issue.
<jnxd> ballons, youtube link behaves the same way as the ubuntuonair page
<balloons> jnxd, ahh. :-( Did you try chrome/chromium and firefox?
<jnxd> balloons, all I get is, "Your browser does not currently recognize any of the available formats...". I am on Firefox and I can see the previous videos pretty well
<mhall119> keep the questions coming!
<balloons> jnxd, I use ff as well
<mhall119> anyone else on firefox able to see the video?
<ahayzen> i can :)
<bendyone> Question 4g as in LTE in the UK
<balloons> hello everyone, feel free to ask your questions here! prefix them with question and we'll answer them
<jnxd> BTW, a wild "7" seems to have appeared on the site on the left of the video. You might want to fight it off.
<ahayzen> yeah i see a random "7" as well lol
<mhall119> jnxd: fixed, thanks :)
<bendyone> Using Ice Dragon in the UK no problems
<jnxd> mhall119: that was fast!
<theBest> QUESTION: What do you guys think about the UbuTab? (http://www.ubutabshop.com/)
<mhall119> popey: where's your ports spreadsheet?
<balloons> howdy howdy! feel free to ask your questions here! prefix them with question and we'll answer them
<ChiSamurai> question: Is there any approach on porting Whatsapp to ubuntu touch? Telegram is fine, but WA is something like a killer app
<popey> mhall119: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheets/d/1uUHF463g4f4L5ljWZf0l7b4VAevM-twHag4ZoEd_TNc/edit#gid=0
<mhall119> popey: \o/
<who_me> is this session about Ubuntu touch only or can we ask other questions regarding the desktop OS?
<popey> mhall119: please pass on the info that I'm happy to grant edit rights to any community people who are maintaining a port
<mhall119> who_me: you can ask any questions
<popey> so they can update their lines
<who_me> QUESTION: Are there plans to "backport" the nvidia proprietary drivers from 15.04 to Trusty? (the ones in Trusty's repos are ancient)
<davmor2> QUESTION: Have you guys played with unity8 desktop what is your opinion of it?
<who_me> QUESTION: Are you guys going to "play" with the online kernel updates for future versions of Ubuntu that will use the 4.x Linux kernel?
<balloons> https://plus.google.com/+WillCooke/posts/BWBndjXhzUt
<balloons> link ^^
<popey> who_me: I'm already running 4.0 :)
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~$ uname -a
<popey> Linux deep-thought 4.0.0-040000rc4-generic #201503152135 SMP Mon Mar 16 01:36:37 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<who_me> popey, yes, but my Q is more about supporting that feature in the Software Updater
<who_me> popey, are you running 4.0 rc with trusty as a base or Vivid?
<jnxd> balloons: Do you have flash installed? Mine kept saying it's outdated and simply wouldn't work so I eventually got rid of it.
<balloons> jnxd, no I don't have flash
<popey> who_me: vivid
<ChiSamurai> QUESTION: Any approach on porting Whatsapp to ubuntu touch?
<jnxd> balloons: the plot thickens...
<balloons> jnxd, if you are happy to try chrome, it has flash bundled and may solve your problem. That said, I'm html5 only and things seem to work fine
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8Desktop
<balloons> questions questions, send'em along, we'll answer them!
<ChiSamurai> ah... missed to turn on video stream... so If there was any reaction on my question, I missed it...sorry :)
<mhall119> ChiSamurai: there was, the tl;dr was that you should ask WhatsApp to port their app, as they tend to shut down 3rd party clients
<jnxd> balloons: thanks for the suggestion, but I'm pretty happy with my firefox. I'll watch the Q&A some other time, maybe
<daker> mine :)
<daker> daker@daker-k:~$ uptime
<daker>  15:48:03 up 69 days,  2:29,  3 users,  load average: 3,01, 2,74, 2,41
<balloons> daker, nice :-)
<daker> yes, chromium :)
<balloons> last minute questions?
<ChiSamurai> ah, thanks @mhall119 ... i'm looking forward very exited to get my Ubuntu Phone
<balloons> post pictures when you get them!
<balloons> thanks everyone. Sorry for the troubles with the stream earlier, and the changing times
<ChiSamurai> promised! :)
<balloons> jnxd, yea, sorry to hear about the trouble
<Masternoob> #PhoneShipmentOnFridayHype \o/
<who_me> mhall119, yup, live patching
<jnxd> balloons: perhaps something about the version. On trusty here
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Community Team Q&A - Speakers: mhall119, dpm, popey, balloons, dholbach
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/03/17/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<who_me> thank you, bye
<Masternoob> QUESTION: How happy is canonical with the bq sales/demand? Did they meet the expectations?
<Masternoob> QUESTION How happy is canonical with the bq sales/demand? Did they meet the expectations?
<balloons> Masternoob, hey you things.. DST messed up the hours I think, it was an hour ago
<balloons> *missed
<lteme> hello
<Masternoob> @balloons xD ...well i should have noticed that...
<Masternoob> thx for the info...
<lteme> QUESTION There was an article on omgubuntu last year where VLC in addition to Lastpass was coming to ubuntu touch.  I haven't seen any other info on this.  Has anyone else heard anything? (http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/02/vlc-lastpass-coming-ubuntu-touch)
<lteme> QUESTION There was an article on omgubuntu last year where VLC in addition to Lastpass was coming to ubuntu touch.  I haven't seen any other info on this.  Has anyone else heard anything? (http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/02/vlc-lastpass-coming-ubuntu-touch)
<lteme> quit
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<Bernd> Ubuntu on OnePlus One  -  is it an illusion or will Canonical suport this  device?
<PaulW2U> Bernd: are you watching a recording? if so your question won't be answered
<davmor2> Bernd: No there is a community port being made
<Bernd> the community port do not work realy... no network , no camera, and so on...
<Technical> If I can use the phone I bought nearly anywhere in the world, why can't they be sold anywhere in the world?
<toddc> I think you can buy BG from anywhere but due to hardware it does not work every where yet
<Technical> you mean i.e. quadband?
<Technical> So if I go to somewhere like the US my phone wouldnt work.
<toddc> CMDA and 4G hardware issues
<toddc> correct
<Technical> oh dear, fair enough
<toddc> again it is very new and as others come on board it will soon
<Technical> How can you determine what countries it will work in?
<toddc> sooo many standards and rapid deveopment it changes fast but from what I read US carriers some will and some not
<toddc> It should work on t-mobile but not sprint or verizon
<Technical> I'm from the UK but I'm wondering where it might not work while travelling
<toddc> since it hardware for the most part it will depend on the phone currently two BG a Mezu I have not read much on the Mezu yet
<toddc> GSM is working well and used in most of the world
<Pinokiio> Hi
<NiggafromAberdee> can i ask one question >
<NiggafromAberdee> ?
<NiggafromAberdee> ubuntu ask service is sleepinh already ?
<NiggafromAberdee> tb sleeping
<NiggafromAberdee> well thank you for answers .......................................\
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-03-18
<ashish> whats this irc chat for
<ashish> :3
<Sopheak> hi
<question4545> Bonjour, votre smartphone me donne envie de l'cheter, mais quand allez vous faire un vente flash? merci
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Ubuntu Engineering Live! - Speakers: mhall119
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/03/18/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<gLouw> Hi. Anyone know when the next Ubuntu phone flash sale will be??
<Gilgamesh25> ?
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-03-19
<dholbach> good morning
<malindodev> Hello everyone..im new on ubuntu..I have one question..How can i install ubuntu on my portable hard drive then connect and use it on my LCD TV for view.. My pc monitor crack..
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-03-21
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-03-22
<dragonbite> argh... forgot that because of the clock change, this is not for another hour! Darn Daylight Savings Time (or is it non-DST?)
<HaloSponge> 30 minutes to go ! www.ubuntuonair.com
<tsimonq2> :D
<LibreSponge> 15 minutes to go ! www.ubuntuonair.com
<ahoneybun> who's on today?
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: mhall119 and davidcalle, AFAIR that's what's been on #ubuntu-community-team
<mhall119> yup, davidcalle and I
<ahoneybun> thanks tsimonq2
<LibreSponge> mhall119: When do we start asking Questions ?
<LibreSponge> *please.
<mhall119> after the top of the house
<LibreSponge> err wat, say that again ?
<LibreSponge> 9 minutes to go ! www.ubuntuonair.com
<mhall119> you can start asking questions after we start the show, in ~10 minutes
<LibreSponge> ill pastebin it.
<LibreSponge> tsimonq2: You like U2theBand ?
<LibreSponge> http://www.u2.com/media/player/112/5
<LibreSponge> All 'bout devices today :)    http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/devices
<LibreSponge> 5 minutes to go ! www.ubuntuonair.com
<RandMC_> one time my linux laptop uninstalled the ubuntu software center accidentally, I just reinstalled it in Terminal and it came back to the menu.
<LibreSponge> fair enough, well done !
<tsimonq2> today I reinstalled my system via bootstrap!
<tsimonq2> starting?
<davidcalle> Hi everyone o/
<LibreSponge> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt028wLuI74 refresh screens !
<faraone> QUESTION: when a closed and driver for mir?
<manu__> QUESTION: What are the possibl launch dates for the "BQ Ubuntu tablet" and "Meizu Pro 5 Ubuntu Edition"??
<LibreSponge> I cant get a good enough connection #jittery
<faraone> *amd driver for mir
<LibreSponge> faraone: You better rephrase that question.
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What's your favorite Ubuntu device on the market right now?
<LibreSponge> QUESTION: How do I make a beer Advocate scope ?  https://redd.it/4bfnbb
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: When is the *plan* for Snappy, Unity 8, and Mir to be on the desktop image? If you don't know exactly, what's your guess?
<mhall119> http://mhall119.com/2016/03/help-make-gnome-software-beautiful/
<theBest> QUESTION: Why can legacy apps like Gimp, Libreoffice, etc. not run on Mir directly? Why the need for XMir?
<Bjoern> Hi... I want to ask about the Bluetooth bug. Ubuntu Touch has pretty much problems to connect to car audio systems [speakerphone feature]. This is a security feature and I guess, this important bug is not right in the focus. Thanks a lot...
<LibreSponge> QUESTION: Why is there no mention of Multiboot on the Ubuntu Wiki. Surely your not so arogant to overstate the importance of dual boot on devices are you ?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: Have you tried LXQt? If not, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/LXQt
<LibreSponge> connection is dodgey at best.
<tsimonq2> yay UWN! :D
<tsimonq2> +1 mhall119
<LibreSponge> tsimonq2: There's just gonna say IDK, or bypass these question. BE PERTINENT.
<popey> LibreSponge: wind your neck in
<LibreSponge> ok. I'm just dipping my toe.
<tsimonq2> o/ me too
<tsimonq2> I'm involved in UWN if anyone has questions
<LibreSponge> QUESTION: I'm trying adviral ubuntu marketing, but was chastised today - not sure how best to proceed (?)
<popey> LibreSponge: chastised how?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What's the difference between X and Mir? If they are the same concept, have there been benchmarks/tests run to show the advantages/disadvantages of each?
<tsimonq2> (that you know about)
<LibreSponge> popey I did this and was hammered by the Mods. https://redd.it/4bhnu1
<popey> meh reddit
<LibreSponge> imgur? http://imgur.com/3OQEhwn
<Levan_> QUESTION: When will we get close to android performance? right now ubuntu touch is SLOOOOOOW and feasts on batteries, I almost broke my nexus while wating for contact app to open. I'm not disrespecting anyone but i just saying what my expiriance.
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What's the status of the wiki? (wiki.ubuntu.com, help.ubuntu.com/community, etc.)
<Bjoern> QUESTION: I want to ask about the Bluetooth bug. Ubuntu Touch has pretty much problems to connect to car audio systems [speakerphone feature]. This is a security feature and I guess, this important bug is not right in the focus. Thanks a lot...
<LibreSponge> QUESTION: As a DokuWiki member is wiki.ubuntu.com changing to DokuWiki any time soon as discussed on the Community Mailing List ? Or are we stuck with MoinMoin (for over a decade)?
<LibreSponge> The Ubuntu Tablet will be on Pre-Order On Monday. https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/4bi0k6/ubuntu_tablet_will_be_available_to_preorder_on/
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What's the status of the Ubuntu Online Tour, where can I find the code, and have you ever used it or recommended it to anyone? ( http://tour.ubuntu.com/en/ for reference)
<LibreSponge> I recommend it all the time.
<LibreSponge> Needs workn on tour.ubuntu.com
<popey> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-online-tour
<LibreSponge> popey, cheers.
<tsimonq2> thank you popey :)
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: When's the next Ubuntu-related conference? Do you know of one?
<LibreSponge> mhall119: I asked this wiki question aswell.
<LibreSponge> tsimonq2: ubucon.org
<LibreSponge> QUESTION: Can I do an audio only Youtube event for the UDS, or do I have to 'reveal' myself ?
<LibreSponge> **UOS
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What's the *Ubuntu* Community Team and what's it's significance in the Ubuntu community? Does it have anything to do with the *Canonical* Community Team?
<LibreSponge> QUESTION: What is davidcalle's twitter, IRC, and G+ handles ??
<sebsebseb> a bit late for this, but hi
<LibreSponge> hi
<LibreSponge> get yur question in?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: How long have these been going on for?
<tsimonq2> mhall119: popey linked me, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-online-tour
<LibreSponge> feed is very jittery for me.
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: When is the BQ tablet actually likely to go on proper sale soon I Would expect, and same for the new Meizu phone when is that likely?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What are you excited for in the next, say, year in the Ubuntu community?
<LibreSponge> QUESTION: What about Multiboot on the wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: ZFS in Ubuntu 16.04 that has potential liscening issues it seems, why does Canonical think it's safe to provide it
<ChloeWolfieGirl> HUD?
<LibreSponge> QUESTION: Whats happening with the HUD ?
<LibreSponge> Oh , you beat me to it.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> LibreSponge Hehe :3
<Levan_> QUESTION: i love ubuntu been using it since 8.04 but how can i **advocate ubuntu touch** ? I was showing off my ubuntu touch when my friends pointed out that it performed as good as a 4 Dollar indian android phone, he was correct so unless ubuntu gets a huge performance boosts I don't think it will succeed.
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: Is it worth it to bring ZFS to Ubuntu, or do you think the licensing issues and porting and such just doesn't make it worth it? Would you use ZFS if this *does* go through?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Question, any update about the messanger that will allow plugins for things like Jabber, and in future time if whatsapp accepts it whatsapp etc?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Do you think that Ubuntu 16.10 will actually have Unity 8 and Mir by default?
<LibreSponge> QUESTION: AS far as translations, how do I contribute when my language is the main primary language that Ubuntu is coded in ? Should I find advice on which languages to submit to ? The translation-deadline is closing. Please announce this.
<LibreSponge> ChloeWolfieGirl: I'm doing viral now :)       http://imgur.com/3OQEhwn
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What's SABDFL up to these days?
<Levan_> QUESTION: have you heard about ubuntuBSD? what you think
<tsimonq2> ^^^^
<sebsebseb> tsimonq2: meeting me :d brifly that happended a few weeks ago
<LibreSponge> sebsebseb: Where did you meet SABDFL ?
<sebsebseb> LibreSponge: Brussels
<LibreSponge> oh no trump is here.
<sebsebseb> LibreSponge: big open source event
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: We keep talking about the future, but what are you excited for in the Xenial release? Wily versus Xenial? Trusty versus Xenial? Precise (even) versus Xenial? For those who don't know, what's the status of Xenial and when will it be released?
<Guest14822> lol
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: For michael why did you give up making your own dUbuntu based disdtro Qimo, and what wasa that similar project you were doing instead, I did read a blog post before, but wazsn't so clear
<LibreSponge> QUESTION: What needs crowdfunding in Ubuntu at the moment, if anything ?
<sebsebseb> LibreSponge: a screen that can connect tablets phones etc to, tehre is something trying to be crowd funded :d
<sebsebseb> LibreSponge: turns them into a lap top
<popey> I'd like to see app developer supported to port apps, or make new apps, via crowdfunding
<sebsebseb> LibreSponge: not an offical Ubuntu/Canonicalt hing
<trump_> Hey
<popey> Also, people porting
<LarreaMikel> sebsebseb: It is hard to confirm, but according to this, maybe next monday we can pre-order de BQ tablet. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/ubuntu-tablet-m10-goes-sale-monday
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: I'm too scared to flash my Note 2, where can I find an Ubuntu Phone emulator?
<popey> crowdfund newer nexus or sony devices to porters
<sebsebseb> LarreaMikel: oh he's done a new post nice, not seen that one yet
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Question: What devices on ubports are you excited to see ubuntu on? :)
<popey> ChloeWolfieGirl: OPX!
<sebsebseb> LarreaMikel: I have to still wait a bit longer though, since don't have the spare cash at the moment
<ChloeWolfieGirl> popey +1 x3
<Levan_> learn an new language :D
<tsimonq2> ^
<trump_> lol
<LibreSponge> QUESTION: What are the environmental commitment/s made by Canonical as far as the 2016 Paris UN Agreement ? #FriendsOfTheEarth
<sebsebseb> tsimonq2: I saw that Windows 3.1 and loads of  old prgrams can now be run online on archieve.org  yep memory lane for those of us old enough, however to go with tsimonq2 question maybe something like that could be done for Ubuntu touch a online demo
<_fabian_> QUESTION: Will the experience of the unity8 session in 16.04 with a touch screen different from the tablet experience?
<sebsebseb> whoops that was meant to be QUESTION above
<sebsebseb> hopefuly they get that one anyway
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When will I have an Ubuntu Phone that can play my steam games on? ;P
<popey> Intel phones!
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: How do I get snappy on the desktop?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Does someone play guitar or something like that at the end of these new Q and A sessions heh, like the old Jono one's heh ?
<LibreSponge> QUESTION: What text manager do you prefer ? Sublime etc ?
<tsimonq2> ^
<Levan_> QUESTION: is Ayatana Project still alive ?
<LibreSponge> sebsebseb: There pretty non-Jono-Area here.
<sebsebseb> Levan_: that's a good one, I guess the design has been pretty much stand still, but the backgrounds change slightly
<LibreSponge> **They're
<Levan_> sebsebseb that sux so much, it was a very interesting initiative
<Levan_> sebsebseb where you contributing there ?
<sebsebseb> Levan_: contributing where?
<LibreSponge> QUESTION: Whyere do I get ~ubuntu Cola ?
<sebsebseb> LibreSponge: oh Ayatana nope
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Question, If no one plays guitar, can Mhall and Popey learn how to play guitar?
<sebsebseb> Levan_: I am not in the design team
<LibreSponge> +1
<LibreSponge> #Harmonika
<tsimonq2> ^ lol
<popey> ChloeWolfieGirl: I'd rather learn Chinese
<LibreSponge> spoil-sport.
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Jono always took non tech/Ubuntu questions to, so any coments about todays Brusesls news then?
<popey> ugh
<ChloeWolfieGirl> popey in that case, Michael can play guitar while you sing chinese at the end of these Q&A's :'D
<tsimonq2> ^ lol
<popey> You don't want to hear me sing.
<LibreSponge> I do, actually.
 * LibreSponge pumps popey up by bicycle pump.
<tsimonq2> popey: no, then we would have to blame you *AHEM* for breaking headphones XD
<tsimonq2> http://blamepopey.com/
<LibreSponge> thats an old site that is not-pertinent, these days.
<tsimonq2> just putting that out there XD
<popey> headphones, laptops, glass, windows...
<tsimonq2> ^
<popey>   git config --global user.email "alan@popey.com"
<popey>   git config --global user.name "Alan Pope"
<popey> oops
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: How come these have changed to a earlier time, or waws that just to fit in beter with the differnet time zones of the people doing it?
<popey>  😃
<popey> it's 4pm uk time as it always was
<popey> it may move soon though
<sebsebseb> popey: I was thinking of the jono one that was 7
<LibreSponge> QUESTION: Whats your view of Edubuntu & how do keep it alive /
<LibreSponge> ^?
<popey> jono hasn't worked for us for 2 years!
<sebsebseb> popey: indeed
<sebsebseb> popey: I haven't been to something like this for ages to
<Levan_> QUESTION: system clean install or upgrade ?? ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04 ??
 * LibreSponge notices popey's glee.
<popey> sebsebseb: we still do them
<tsimonq2> Levan_: they should both work fun :)
<popey> not glee
<tsimonq2> *fine
<sebsebseb> just happended to of seen it there today so
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When can we see Michael playing guitar while Popey sings in Chinese?
<LibreSponge> QUESTION: As the audience is VERY pro-Jono, and the panel is ambigious about him joining another Q&A, Could we have a shout out for the github community cast, PLEASE. https://soundcloud.com/githubcommunitycast/episode1
<LibreSponge> So basically Canonical has no clue about the environment, Great !
<LibreSponge> QUESTION: AS youtube hangouts last ten hours Why does Canonical persist in these rediculous 1 hour deadline rules ?
<popey> LibreSponge: What so confrontational?
<LibreSponge> I want more
<popey> Maybe tone it down a touch?
<LibreSponge> ok, but I give as much direction as i get ambiguity.
<tsimonq2> I agree with LibreSponge, in a calmer manner...*AHEM* GIVE US MORE! :D *tones it down a notch* :)
<tsimonq2> popey: we should get the meetingbot in here so we have specific IRc logs from this Q&A :)
<tsimonq2> *IRC
<sebsebseb> tsimonq2: oh it's not in here?
<tsimonq2> nope
<sebsebseb> used to be I think
<tsimonq2> well it should be here
<trump_> Cya later.
<popey> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/03/22/%23ubuntu-on-air.html
<popey> the channel is logged
<tsimonq2> I pinged Alan because he is on the Canonical Community Team :)
<davidcalle> Thanks everyone, that was fun :)
<LibreSponge> we need a notepad instance, whatever it is called.
<sebsebseb> ChloeWolfieGirl: I Think I remember your nick from before
<tsimonq2> popey: ik, but isn't there more than just this on the Ubuntu On Air IRC channel?
<LibreSponge> intspad ?
<LibreSponge> **instapad ?
<popey> tsimonq2: what's the goal?
<tsimonq2> popey: to be able to link this meeting to people, the IRC part of it, wthouth vaing to use timestamps in the logs
<ChloeWolfieGirl> sebsebseb I'm not the most uncommon person to apear at these Q&A's :P
<tsimonq2> *without having
<LibreSponge> I tried to do reddit and discourse ubuntu posts that were very good. But Canonical would pay be $24v a year for doing it (It was over 150 hours of work thou).
<sebsebseb> ChloeWolfieGirl: heh yeah but I didn['t really jnow when this one was
<sebsebseb> ChloeWolfieGirl: so I haven't really been to one of these since when Jono used to do it
<LibreSponge> all the titles were timestamped to youtube.
<popey> tsimonq2: given the channel is already logged... seems overkill to have two logbots
<ChloeWolfieGirl> sebsebseb: I was there for a few of Jono's I remember his april fools one the most
<sebsebseb> oh what happended in that one?
<LibreSponge> popey, You have to use what you've got, remember ?
<tsimonq2> popey: but the meetingbot isn't a logbot? the purpose would be to have meeting-specific logs...
<sebsebseb> ChloeWolfieGirl: I remmber fooling him once or twice myself or apparnatly heh
<sebsebseb> ChloeWolfieGirl: who's behind you!
<LibreSponge> its ending.
<popey> #startmeeting foo
<trump_> So these chats are only an hour?
<LibreSponge> & there are looads of unanswerables.
<sebsebseb> yeah, but next time etc can do other questions
<sebsebseb> got to come back :d
<LibreSponge> trump_ yes give or take
<popey> tsimonq2: *shrug* could request it if you want
<tsimonq2> popey: who should I ask? :)
<popey> tsimonq2: and then link to them, but as I said, it's overkill given we already have it logged
 * LibreSponge recals the past 164 hours since the last one :(
<popey> meeting bot is for irc meetings
<popey> this isn't an irc meeting
<LibreSponge> popey, what about a metapad instance ?
<LibreSponge> that would do,.
<popey> we already have etherpad for taking notes
<LibreSponge> etherpad for us ?
<tsimonq2> popey: I get your point, if Ubuntu On Air was used way more, my point would be good :)
<popey> people could make pad.ubuntu.com/QA-YYYY-MM-DD or something
<popey> but what's the goal?
<tsimonq2> to collect IRC logs that correlate to the specific session, popey
<LibreSponge> I shall do it for the next-time show. thanks.
<popey> LibreSponge: for what purpose?
<LibreSponge> popey, brainstorming.
<popey> ok
<LibreSponge> It's important to engage in feedback.
<LibreSponge> & this is our only avenue, for a_lot of people.
<tsimonq2> popey: also, the hosts should answer the rest of the questions over IRC afterwards :)
<sebsebseb> who is LibreSponge anyway?
 * LibreSponge looks at the bottleneck.
<sebsebseb> LibreSponge: are you on one of the teams?
<LibreSponge> LibreSponge is notKeiserSozya
<sebsebseb> or someting
<LibreSponge> I'm a user with a piece of paper to show I contribute to canonical/ubuntu.
<tsimonq2> LibreSponge: link to wiki page? :)
<sebsebseb> heh h what kind of paper ?
<tsimonq2> sebsebseb: probably Ubuntu Member cet
<tsimonq2> *cert
<LibreSponge> you get a certificate.
<LibreSponge> correct.
<sebsebseb> you can get a IRC clocak if you bdcome Ubuntucommunity meember to, but I didn't see one for you
<tsimonq2> I haven't gotten mine yet, although I got my membership on February 4th
<LibreSponge> I'm on my other pc.
<popey> tsimonq2: you have to ask for it
<popey> join #ubuntu-irc and ask
<LibreSponge> will do.
<sebsebseb> tsimonq2: what waws your big contribution to become a member?
<tsimonq2> popey: well, your point is valid, just, we don't have much more sessions here
 * LibreSponge wanders off for a cigar Julietta.
<tsimonq2> sebsebseb: many
 * sebsebseb always disliked that about Ubuntu, how had to do some massive known seen contribution, to even be seen as being in the community properly
<tsimonq2> sebsebseb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/tsimonq2
<sebsebseb> where as with certain other distros you use it and your part of the community, you contribute your in the community a bit more so to
<LibreSponge> Be sure to check out Jono here: https://soundcloud.com/githubcommunitycast/episode1
<sebsebseb> you go to an event and meetp eople, you start getting knwon etc
<sebsebseb> LibreSponge: oh his new pod cast?
<LibreSponge> do you mind , I'm trying to congress a cigar.
<tsimonq2> well, exiting this channel, adios o/
<trump_> cya
<popey> sebsebseb: not true.
<popey> sebsebseb: you don't have to be a member to be a part of the community, far from it
<popey> we have way more non-members than members in the community
<trump_> What you talking about?
<popey> !membership
<popey> oh, no bot :)
<trump_> lol
<popey> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<popey> ^ that
<trump_> What about it?
<trump_> I'll have to agree with popey about being a part of the community.
<trump_> Running Ubuntu is your cert.
<gr33nbits> got home late and missed the live
<Guest77044> Join
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-03-23
<Andreas_G_> Quit
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-03-24
<hadi> how intall ubuntu in tablet ?
<hadi> can help me for tutorial ?
<LibreSponge> hadi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-03-23
<pakhe> hi
<davmor2> pakhe: hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-03-24
<sdrobertw> Any testing days today?
<CoderEurope> Starting in half an hour ?
<elopio> CoderEurope: yes, in 20 minutes.
<elopio> how are you?
<CoderEurope> okay - Ubuntu phone going well ^
<CoderEurope> **  ^^
<elopio> mine is lovely.
<elopio> not getting many updates these days, but working fine anyway
<CoderEurope> you cannot *buy* a tablet except on ebay now - #ubuntu-touch should change their topic title. They lie.
<CoderEurope> elopio: QUESTION: Not that I am a contributor - but where is the i18n for  ' conjure-up ' ?
<elopio> CoderEurope: we'll keep your question for when we start.
<elopio> CoderEurope: tell the op there about the title
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: So is there something special about ' conjure-up ' that work with gnome ?
<CoderEurope> **QUESTION: So is there something special about ' conjure-up ' that works with gnome ?
<zyga> o/
<CoderEurope> ^5 \o
<kyrofa> Hey CoderEurope! Hold up, we'll start soon
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: Could we have the twitter handles and google plus names of the conjure-up team please ?
<kyrofa> CoderEurope, yeah we can't seem to get the toolbox to work anymore
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: Are the deployments for ' conjure-up ', regress-able ?
<kyrofa> CoderEurope, can you define "regress-able" ?
<CoderEurope> kyroya, well snaps can go back aswell as forward.
<stokachu> CoderEurope: battlemidget is my twitter handle
<CoderEurope> stokachu: cheers dude.
<CoderEurope> Is the joe talbott guy here ?
<josepht> CoderEurope: yes
<CoderEurope> josepht: cool beans - I shall PM you.
<kyrofa> CoderEurope, did you actually want the nicks of all of us, then?
<CoderEurope> nah - just the guests.
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: can you deploy 'Discourse' on 'conjure-up' like a juju charm, ? ref: https://jujucharms.com/u/marcoceppi/discourse/
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: So is there something special about ' conjure-up ' that works with gnome that you're looking to-do, or is that in development ?
<kyrofa> CoderEurope, you mean instead of the curses interface? Or something else?
<CoderEurope> kyrofa: right.
<CoderEurope> kyrofa: the first one./
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: Are the ' spells ' of ' conjure-up ' transaction-al - i.e. can you go back to a previous install after an update ?
<josepht> elopio: was that 'sudo snap install conjure-up --edge --classic' ?
<elopio> yes
<elopio> I missed the classic part, I think
<CoderEurope> kyrofa: some guy did last weeks : https://redd.it/609ufx
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: When was the 'conjure-up' dude, battlemidget, last on  #ubuntu-on-air ?
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: dev qu- Would it help if ' conjure-up ' made any sounds during or finishing deployment ?
<josepht> CoderEurope: I doubt it since it's aimed at the command-line
<CoderEurope> yah - thought so.
<kyrofa> screen's bell, heh
<CoderEurope> brilliant show stokachu & everyone !
<elopio> thanks for coming CoderEurope. If you have suggestions for following fridays, let us know.
<josepht> o/ all
<CoderEurope> elopio: http://ubuntuonair.com/calendar/ need updating but good so far I guess.
